# MemphisTN - BRUNO Male 9 -Days seriously numbered



## Bruno Kirby (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello! 

It was suggested that I post this (an email plea to everyone I know) here by a couple of folks in the IMOM forum, so here it goes: 

[_Thank you_ ahead of time for any help!]

Here's his story:

*Bruno is a beautiful white German Shepherd (I'll have to verify, but I think he’s 9 years old) who could really use some help. His person (Polly) of many years has passed away. She is all he knew for most of those years, so now he's a little lost. He's very sweet, but needs some loving guidance. He was placed in a couple of homes (Polly’s son (Ed), and then her caretaker/nurse), but he attacked dogs in both situations. Most likely from fear, as he’s never had to live with other dogs.

He also has a bit of a food aggression problem. It has only occurred twice, that I’m aware of, and it’s only after he has the food, and someone reaches toward it (to stir the stuck together food, or to point out to him where his cookie went). Other than that, lol, he is a real sweetie, and just beautiful. 
These are, of course, huge problems for most people - but I truly feel they are solvable problems with someone who has the time, knowledge and situation to work with him. He needs to be either the lone dog, or in a situation where he can be kept separate until he can be acclimated… 

I fear if I don’t find such a person, he will be put to sleep very soon. While he’s sweet, and while these problems can possibly be solved, there aren’t many people willing to try who don’t already have dogs (and have no way to keep them separate … like ME!).

Please help! I don’t know where to turn…. 

This is a seriously desperate situation for Bruno … and I’m willing to drive him as far as needed to get him to the right place… We are in Memphis, TN. But, again, I would drive to either ocean..

I will also take up a collection in his and his person’s honor. I think, even with this economy, lol, that everyone involved will contribute as much as possible to help Bruno get a real shot at a second chance….. 

Thank you for any help

P.s. He lived with a cat. And he seemed to get along with a female Beagle that Polly kept for her son while he was away.. But I don’t know how much real contact he had with either the cat or the Beagle, so I don’t know if that is significant… (at least one of the dogs he attacked was a male, I can find out if the other one was too, if it would be helpful)

What I do know is that Bruno has been through a LOT! So it’s hard to know how much stress is affecting him....

________________________________________________________
Update:

Just wanted to share a couple of great photos of Bruno that I just took, and a funny bit that happened last night...

He apparently doesn't like fireworks, because last night a neighbor kid set off just a few, and for a good hour after, Bruno kept trying to climb up into my lap! I'm not sure how much he weighs, but a Yorkie he is not, lol...

















p.s. for the moment he is out of that vet cage and at my mother's, but while I just hate for him to stay in that cage 24/7!! He'll probably have to go back, as this is not an ideal situation at all....
I guess that cage is a little better than the alternative, but.... he just can't live like that, of course. I'm just lost as to what to do.... *


----------



## Bruno Kirby (Jul 1, 2008)

*Can't see how to edit the previous post, so,,,

Along with suggestions about how to get Bruno out of the vet's office, 

I was wondering if anyone can suggest ways to handle the food aggression -

it may never happen again, but if it does, how should I handle it?

I don't want to just make things worse

And as for the vet's office -

Unfortunately, my mother is just too nervous about Bruno – so he just can’t stay here.
One problem is that he just loves her! (I’m guessing she reminds him of his Polly)

She can’t just keep her distance, because he basically stays attached to her no matter where she goes… And he really gets upset if she tries to close him off…

I can’t tell you how distressing this all is.. He’s just so sweet and just so lost..

God knows he’s been through the wringer, emotionally..

Anyway, I'm sure you all understand that better than most..*


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Welcome and I will keep Bruno in my thoughts and prayers. I hope someone has a space for this boy- what a beautiful face and soulful eyes!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome and thanks for helping Bruno! I just love his pictures! Have you tried contacting Echo White German Shepherd Rescue and White Paws German Shepherd Rescue?

http://www.echodogs.org/
http://www.whitepawsgsr.com/


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: MemphisTN - BRUNO Male 9 -Days seriously numbe*

What a sweet, sweet face. I'm so glad that Bruno has someone in his corner willing to advocate on his behalf.
Have you tried Blue Moon Meadows? 
http://www.bluemoonmeadows.org/
They're probably bursting at the seams and in desperate need of foster homes, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Bruno Kirby (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: MemphisTN - BRUNO Male 9 -Days seriously numbe*

*Thank you, THANK YOU! I am appreciating all of your kind words and great suggestions more than I can say -
[I have sent emails to all of the sites suggested so far, TY!]
*


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: MemphisTN - BRUNO Male 9 -Days seriously numbe*

Bumping Bruno to the top of the list. His person past away... he must be scared and devestated.


----------



## Bruno Kirby (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: MemphisTN - BRUNO Male 9 -Days seriously numbe*

*
just an update.. he's absolutely fine on a leash - doesn't even seem to care about other dogs.. 

so I really do think the incidents I mentioned were purely from not being acclimated/not ever living with dogs....

He has not shown any more food aggression, but nobody is pushing the issue... or trying to touch the food after he has it...

What he really, really needs is a rehab foster,,, and then I think he could probably go anywhere..

He’s just a doll,,

As I've said, I know I'm really searching for that 'needle in a haystack' person who can rehab a 9 yr old dog... and I'm doing that with a ticking clock..

your kind words give me a little bit of hope that I might just find that longshot...might beat the odds...
..even if we don't,  Thank you !!!*


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: MemphisTN - BRUNO Male 9 -Days seriously numbe*

I am wondering if there is any one at the vet's office, or a local rescue, etc, who is trained at evaluating that can evaluate Bruno, with food, other animals, etc... That way a potential adoptor/rescue will have a better idea of his temperment. He sounds really sweet, and I hope someone can give him a chance.

I know my boy gets along fine with other dogs, he actually just ignores them, but there is one un-neutered male in the neighborhood that he just does not like. I would hate for Bruno to be looked over for not getting along with other dogs if this was an incident with maybe dominant male dogs, or if the dogs were not properly introduced.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: MemphisTN - BRUNO Male 9 -Days seriously numbe*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: MemphisTN - BRUNO Male 9 -Days seriously numbe*

Any updates?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: MemphisTN - BRUNO Male 9 -Days seriously numbe*

bump


----------

